

Metajs: visualize Javascript AST execution - int3
http://int3.github.io/metajs/

======
int3
Click on "Auto Step" to see the code execute step-by-step as the interpreter
walks the AST :)

I hope metajs will be useful for building a mental model of how code really
gets executed, especially with complicated control flow (like the Y-combinator
example).

Source is on [GitHub][1]; it's written in node + IcedCoffeeScript, and uses
browserify.

[1]: <https://github.com/int3/metajs>

